# Crescent tools also break



## Tom Kitta (Feb 6, 2022)

Applied light pressure, nothing much on small bolt head, maybe 3/8 maybe a bit bigger. And suddenly poof. I was shocked. The scroll stripped as per picture. Usually these things round the bolt or something not just crack. First one i ever killed. And it's original Crescent made in USA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my JSN-L23 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliva (Feb 7, 2022)

Shit happens


----------



## Hacker (Feb 7, 2022)

I have never seen this happen. I have 8 and 12 Klein's that are close to 45 years old that seen daily use for the first 25 years and occasional use since then.  They have lots of scars but the scroll and jaws are as good a new.  That must have seen a lot of use or abuse.


----------



## chip4charlie (Feb 11, 2022)

Here's Project Farm's crescent wrench comparison test:


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 11, 2022)

chip4charlie said:


> Here's Project Farm's crescent wrench comparison test:


Honestly if you’re going to buy one to depend on one, Snap On’s adjustable wrench is QUALITY. Unfortunately they only offer up to 12”, to move to an 18” or larger you’re stuck with blue point. They’re nice doing a bunch of air line fittings that are all odd ball sizes, or weird size nuts. The 18” blue point is still pretty good quality. I carry a cheapy 12” crescent wrench on the truck


----------



## BMW Rider (Feb 12, 2022)

I've always felt that an adjustable wrench's purpose is to pre-round the bolt head for the vice grips.


----------



## terry_g (Feb 12, 2022)

I have taken a couple of my adjustable wrenches a 12" Snap-On and a 15" Westward and
carefully cut another groove in the rack on the movable jaw so the scroll would make one
more turn and allow the jaw to open wider. I have worked them both hard for a lot of years
and neither one failed.


----------

